# First livestock guardian dogs!



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

Hooray! Just got them home today!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marley, can you turn the picture right side up?

Cute puppies. Will you tell us about them?


----------



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

I tried flipping it but no go... Ill try and post another right side up lol

So the all white girl is a 8 week old pryness Anatolian cross, and the spotted boy is 6 weeks old and is an Akbash/pry/Anatolian


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Cute puppies! I rotated them for you.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

pic 2


----------



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Marley what will those two be guarding?


----------



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

Well right now we've got them in with our small "herd" of pygmies, one buck three does (all preggers, yay!)
We're getting pasture piglets in a week 
And of course, the chickens (50)

Hoping for some sheep down the road as well 

We've got some serious coyote packs out here that number into the teens, everyone gets locked up at night now but as numbers grow that will be $$$$ 
So here they are  so happy


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They are beautiful. I love LGD. The temperaments and qualities are so distinct from other types of dogs. Yours are beautiful. Look at his tail in the last picture, all erect and in charge. He is the king of the roost, isn't he? He's going to be a wonderful dog that will take care of your flock and family. And the girl is built. You can see that from your second pic. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking pups. 
Nancy


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful dogs, congratulations on your new Guardians.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You are sure in for some fun times! Glad you got two of them so they can learn together and be there for each other.


----------



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

Ya I think getting at least two was the way to go, just so they can work as a team against the sheer number of yotes we have. Both were the largest of their litter and they look like they will be BIG


----------

